# Teaser Pics for Rob (Joe Rebuild)



## longbeard (Dec 31, 2012)

Rob sent me some really nice wood in return for a pen or pencil 
not given up which.  so i thought would post some teaser pics. 
The piece in the mold
[attachment=15536]
Pressure Pot
[attachment=15537]
Just before drilling, that's ??/?? size drill bit.
[attachment=15538]


----------

